# Log multiple cards



## cmattb (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the only way to log the temperatures from two cards at once (SLI/Crossfire) is to have two instances of GPUZ running at once and logging to seperate files.  Is multiple card logging planned in the next revision of the software?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 23, 2008)

planned yes, very soon no


----------

